# Hyatt Points Question



## clotheshorse (Apr 24, 2016)

I am in the process of buying resale and was thinking of adding another contract.  If the first contract is for 1400 points and I add another contract worth 1800 points, will I be able to combine the contracts and use 3200 points as a pool for a reservation?   Will the two contacts be in one account or two separate accounts?


----------



## Kal (Apr 24, 2016)

Same account as long as the owner names are exactly the same.  Two contracts will be two maintenance fees.

 For the points to work best, you need to have the owned weeks very close to each other.  Worst case is they are separated by 26 weeks.  The 1400 point week will be at low season while the 1880 point week will be a higher quality season.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 24, 2016)

One thing that is different (and slightly annoying if I understand it correctly) is that even though you may own two or more weeks and they are deeded the same and in the same account and have a single Hyatt II account, you pay the same annual program fee for each week.  Most other systems with multiple ownerships in the same account (for example Marriott enrolled weeks, SVN weeks, Bluegreen, ect) you pay either a single annual fee in addition to MF or one for your first week and a smaller one for additional weeks.


----------



## clotheshorse (Apr 24, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> One thing that is different (and slightly annoying if I understand it correctly) is that even though you may own two or more weeks and they are deeded the same and in the same account and have a single Hyatt II account, you pay the same annual program fee for each week.  Most other systems with multiple ownerships in the same account (for example Marriott enrolled weeks, SVN weeks, Bluegreen, ect) you pay either a single annual fee in addition to MF or one for your first week and a smaller one for additional weeks.



Thank you
What was the annual fee amount for 2016?


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (May 4, 2018)

So correct me if I'm wrong... if I buy two different resorts resale, those points will not be combined, yet, they will be available to possibly be used together depending on if the weeks are close enough to "overlap" so to speak? In other words two 1,400 point contract would not become 2,800 points in my account but they would show as two 1,400 points and could be combined as 2,800 if the weeks are within equal use time of each other? Thanks


----------



## alexadeparis (May 4, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong... if I buy two different resorts resale, those points will not be combined, yet, they will be available to possibly be used together depending on if the weeks are close enough to "overlap" so to speak? In other words two 1,400 point contract would not become 2,800 points in my account but they would show as two 1,400 points and could be combined as 2,800 if the weeks are within equal use time of each other? Thanks


Example: you own week 15 and week 40. Between week 15 and 40 you can use the points from week 15 only. At week 40 you can combine both until week 14 of the next year, when week 15’s Points expire, at which point you only have week 40’s Points. So to summarize, the weeks you buy can be combined between the start of the second week and the expiration of the first. Hope this makes sense to you.


----------



## ivywag (May 4, 2018)

Please make sure that the names on the deeds are exactly the same or you can never combine the points!


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (May 4, 2018)

alexadeparis said:


> Example: you own week 15 and week 40. Between week 15 and 40 you can use the points from week 15 only. At week 40 you can combine both until week 14 of the next year, when week 15’s Points expire, at which point you only have week 40’s Points. So to summarize, the weeks you buy can be combined between the start of the second week and the expiration of the first. Hope this makes sense to you.


Yes it does. Thanks


----------



## AJCts411 (May 5, 2018)

alexadeparis said:


> Example: you own week 15 and week 40. Between week 15 and 40 you can use the points from week 15 only. At week 40 you can combine both until week 14 of the next year, when week 15’s Points expire, at which point you only have week 40’s Points. So to summarize, the weeks you buy can be combined between the start of the second week and the expiration of the first. Hope this makes sense to you.


Wonder if you could clarify.  for example, In DEC 2018 I pay the maintenance fees for week 15 and week 40, 2019. 
Wouldn't all the points combined be able to use if something available as soon as the points are deposited? (hope I'm using the right word) What about borrowing your points? is that an option once fees are paid?


----------



## DAman (May 5, 2018)

AJCts411 said:


> Wonder if you could clarify.  for example, In DEC 2018 I pay the maintenance fees for week 15 and week 40, 2019.
> Wouldn't all the points combined be able to use if something available as soon as the points are deposited? (hope I'm using the right word) What about borrowing your points? is that an option once fees are paid?



The points will be combined as soon as the week 40 points are available.  You will see it in your member statement.  Hyatt will list your points as HRPP/CUP/LCUP/EEE.  Technically the points are not combined until you give up the use of your unit.  Once you have your week 40 points you will have a short period of time to determine if you want to transfer the week 15 points to EEE or keep them combined in CUP.  

My rule is to never let my points fall under LCUP.  LCUP points are too restrictive.

Your week 40 2019 points may be combinable for a short period of time with your week 15 2020 use.  But you will have to look carefully at your time periods especially if you plan to transfer the points to EEE.

You will have the ability to borrow points but it is very restrictive.  If I remember correctly you can do it only for a reservation within 60 days.

Hyatt has been good about sending emails notifying me about the various dates for my units. That helps a lot however I set up calendar warnings so I don't forget.


----------



## alexadeparis (May 5, 2018)

AJCts411 said:


> Wonder if you could clarify.  for example, In DEC 2018 I pay the maintenance fees for week 15 and week 40, 2019.
> Wouldn't all the points combined be able to use if something available as soon as the points are deposited? (hope I'm using the right word) What about borrowing your points? is that an option once fees are paid?



No. They keep your money, without you being able to use the points early, so there is no sense in paying earlier than needed. Since mine are EOY, if I decide to use them as soon as they are issued, I have to prepay. Technically, my units are week 45 even and week 18 odd. I can use the points one year ahead when they are issued (45 odd and 18 even) but I always have to prepay, since usually the dues would not come until the use year.


----------

